# Anyone here use Skype with their phone over LTE?



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

I am about to have a call (in a couple hrs) and I'm wondering if it will work ok.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

You'll be fine

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## justinpoiroux (Apr 29, 2012)

Might want to keep a charger nearby, I bet it destroys your battery.


----------



## binglejellsx2 (Jun 22, 2011)

I used to do this on my Droid Charge. You'll be fine. Like noted, keep a charger handy. Even with a charger the battery drains down. The phone also gets really hot after a couple hours - at this point expect the data connection to start acting up. I hope you have unlimited data too. It's easy to rack up 10gb of data if you set it to HD.


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank you for the comments. But I just decided to leave work early and get home to use PC. I'll test out Skype on my phone in a less important way lol.


----------



## noober (Jan 2, 2012)

It works fine. I've used it with my deaf ex wife and clear enough both were able to see sign language. Also used it for calling friends in Canada and no issues. battery doesn't wear too much considering but it does take a hit


----------

